# att uverse



## bbanks69 (Oct 19, 2007)

has anyone heard of the new att uverse tv package. does anyone know what type of dvr's they use?


----------



## concord704 (Feb 19, 2006)

bbanks69 said:


> has anyone heard of the new att uverse tv package. does anyone know what type of dvr's they use?


That is an IPTV service, currently only available in certain ATT areas. Requires either fast DSL or internet cable connection. See: http://www.satelliteguys.us/iptv-discussion-forum/87544-review-t-u-verse.html


----------

